# récupérer un mail recçu sur gmail et disparu de mail



## brodeur (23 Juillet 2007)

bonjour,
j'ai un mail qui a mystérieusement disparu ce matin de Mail. Je voudrais le réimporter de mon serveur gmail mais je ne sais pas comment faire

quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?

merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juillet 2007)

Tu vas sur le webmail de Gmail et tu te l'envoies.


----------



## brodeur (23 Juillet 2007)

je n'avais pas encore pris mon café, mdr de mon propre endormissement, allo les neurones, pourriez-vous connecter, please!!!


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2007)

ben t'as du cliquer sur supprimer

 ceci dit un conseil 
eviter la suppression imm&#233;diate car alors vlouf c'est jet&#233;
regler Mail pour une suppression avec d&#233;lai, via pref de compte,  vaut mieux regler ca sur "une semaine"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juillet 2007)

Enfin, c'est là où on voit l'intérêt d'avoir un grand espace de stockage des mails en ligne et de garder une copie des mails sur cet espace.


----------



## brodeur (23 Juillet 2007)

pour info, je n'avais pas cliqué sur supprimer, dans ce cas là je l'aurais trouvé dans ma poubelle qui ne se vide qu'après une semaine...
et je garde tous mes mails sur gmail, car à défaut d'étre réveillée le matin, je suis prudente,lol

bonne journée


----------

